# Tack boxes



## PoptartShop

That's soo cool, JDI!!  Can't wait to see what it looks like.

For the questions...

- what sort of stuff would you want in a tack box? 

Stuff I'll need for grooming & some riding stuff.Like a place to put boots, halters, extra lead ropes, brushes, etc.  

- what size of tack box would you want?
I think a big one would be cool...

- would you want a standing box, like mine, or one with a lid that you lift up? 
I like the idea of a lid, but nothing wrong with a standing one. The standing one might be easier to use.

- any designs that you want to upload and share would be wonderful! 

No designs here, LOL!  But that's really cool & creative.

- how much would you be willing to pay for a (very high quality) hand made, custom tailored to your needs, wood tack box? 

Since it's custom...I say maybe $100? Or more- depending on how good it is.


----------



## upnover

I've said it before, but I'll say it again.. .that's AWESOME! At our barn we have individual lockers that I love. So if I was at a place that didn't I'd want a tall locker type box exactly like mine. The way my locker is the bottom half (about 4 feet tall) is where I keep my saddle with bridles hanging on the door. On the floor of it I keep my grooming box and half chaps. On the side of it I have a wire caddy with all of my sprays things and bottles(fly spray, hat deoderizer, sun screen, etc). On the top half of my locker (another 4ish feet) I have more bridles on the door (lots of hooks are crucial for me) and I keep several plastic tubs organized into: medicine box, bits, random storage, etc). And my helmet. An misc items. All along the sides I have hooks to hang extra reins, lunge lines, etc. And then on top of that (my locker is really tall) I have another shelf where I keep storage things in plastic tubs i rarely get into. (old saddle pads and such) I LOVE it. 

For shows I'd want a very large box that opens from the top that has compartments that helps me keep my show things organized. 
-A removable grooming tote big enough to hold spray bottles
-A mirror on the underside of the lid! 
-An easy to access place for me to grab misc last minute things like my number, my choker, the schedule, etc. 
-A place to keep all of my wraps (standing wraps and no-bows) rolled up an organized. 
-Large enough to hold my saddle during travel
-sturdy enough to sit on
-WHEELS!!! Wood trunks are so dang heavy! 

My friend's dad made really fancy solid wood trunks and charged about $650. He eventually quit because he was just breaking even! But most handmade trunks start off around that.


----------



## buckaroo2010

Youe plans for it look great!!!
my dad made me a tack box and he even made me a saddle rack thats holds 3 saddle and I have 2 shelves to put my boxes of stuff on and below it os the feed cans and everything and we have a seld next to the door that holds all the bottles of shampoo and fly spray and stuff but Im really impressed with it and its just the right asize for me and all my horse stuff


----------



## JustDressageIt

Thanks for the great responses everyone!
Unfortunately, Poptart, I'm going to break your bubble here - the supplies alone cost me $400. Wood tack boxes around here go for $1000. 
Rich and I are going to design a small show tack box for me when it comes time to show Maia - I'm very excited about that!
My tack box is 5'9" tall (4" for the wheels on the bottom), 3'6" wide, and 2'0" deep. It's a big sucker, but it holds absolutely all of my stuff. 
Rich's craftsmanship is amazing. He has edged everything in Maple (the box itself is Birch) and has made everything look stunning - right down to the seams. I keep running downstairs to see it! He has picked out some stunning hardware (locks, handles, hinges) that compliments his work as well. 
I will definitely have to take some updated pictures, the ones I have right now are "old" compared to what he's done now.


----------



## buckaroo2010

that sounmd perfect! idk how much mine cost I never really asked my dad but i do now mine 8 feet tall and 6 ft long I think lol and weighs alot cuz it look like4 ppl to move it and it was struggling then to lol i will nevr forger there faces moving it :lol: :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop

LOL I thought my answer was way too cheap! :lol: That's soo cool, though. 
Even if it is that much, it is definitely worth it. Handmade & such...it's so creative.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I took some more pictures and will upload them tomorrow, but here are the "old" pictures. The "doghouse" style of saddle stand has since been removed, it was too big


----------



## PoptartShop

JDI that looks SO cool!  I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## mell

WOW! its looking great JDI !!!!


----------



## farmpony84

I especially like the little kitty house under the saddles....


----------



## buckaroo2010

omg its so nice looking!!!


----------



## appylover31803

wow Allie! that looks amazing! I'm going to need a tack box when we move the horses. Unfortunately the tack room isn't big enough for a stand up one. But i prefer that because it's a lot more organized and you can see what you have in there, instead of just throwing it into a box.

If it looks like your plans, i'd say anywhere from 1500-3000 for a handmade tack box by Rich & Allie Inc.


----------



## buckaroo2010

lLOL i do agree with Appy on this one!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Hahah - the "dog house" has since been removed - it was too big. Now I'm saving it for when I get a dog small enough to fit in it 
I have new pictures, will be uploading them later on tonight.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

wow that's a really cool tack box!!!! , will your barn allow some thing that size?, when i was boarding we were only allowed to have a tack box no higher then 2 feet 4 ft wide, i sitll have the one my dad had made for me.......it's a open lid with a slide box across it.


----------



## my2geldings

*Re: <span style=*



JustDressageIt said:


> So here I am at Rich's parents' house... on the HorseForum while he's downstairs making me my very own tack box! I'm so excited to see how it'll turn out!
> Here are the original plans I started out with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/Planswithtext.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/PlansEmpty.jpg
> 
> The actual box has deviated slightly, and I have a few pictures of how it looks now, but they're on my home computer... I will load them on here as soon as I can.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> - what sort of stuff would you want in a tack box?
> - what size of tack box would you want?
> - would you want a standing box, like mine, or one with a lid that you lift up?
> - any designs that you want to upload and share would be wonderful!
> - how much would you be willing to pay for a (very high quality) hand made, custom tailored to your needs, wood tack box?
> Rich is thinking about making a sort of side business out of this, and would like to hear feedback! His craftsmanship is impeccable, I can't believe the detail he's done to this amazing box, it's more than I could ever hope for, and it's not even finished yet!!
> 
> 
> once again, I will upload photos when I get home


Love that first plan. I am also having someone build my tack box. That unless my barn one is made first. Will have to see when the custom show boxes come in.


----------



## JustDressageIt

Haha since posting the plans the actual box has changed drastically!  Pictures are coming...


----------



## Jubilee Rose

How exciting! It's looking great!!


----------

